# Nur 100mbit im Netzwerk | keine GB Verbindung möglich



## SiLAnceR (24. Mai 2015)

*Nur 100mbit im Netzwerk | keine GB Verbindung möglich*

Hallo miteinander,

und frohe Pfingsten
Ich habe folgendes Phänomen. In meinem Keller steht ein aktuller Speedport Router der Telekom. Von dort geht es in einen TP Link Gigabit Switch.
Die LED dort zeigt auch eine GB Verbindung an. Nach oben ins Wohnzimmer geht ein voll aufgelegtes Cat6 Kabel. Dieses habe ich auch mit einem Lan Tester geprüft. Ergebnis: Alle Adern haben Verbindung und auch keinen Dreher drin.
Verbinde ich nun den Keller mit dem EG wo ebenfalls ein Gigabit Switch (von Netgear) sitzt, bekomme ich nur 100mbit signalisiert.

Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr. Hier nochmal die Verkabelung.

Speedport -> TP Link Gigabit Switch (LED für Gigabit leuchtet) -> Digitus Cat6 Dose ->Cat6 Verlegekabel in EG -> Digitus Cat6 Dose -> Netgear Gigabit Switch (LED für 100mbit leuchtet )

Ich danke Euch für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## L0calHorst (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nur 100mbit im Netzwerk | keine GB Verbindung möglich*

Probiere doch mal statt dem Netgear ein Endgerät (Laptop, Rechner) direkt an die Dose anzuschließen. Welche Geschwindigkeit kommt da an? Oder hänge mal den Netgear direkt an den Speedport. Vielleicht ist der Netgear defekt.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nur 100mbit im Netzwerk | keine GB Verbindung möglich*

Ist das auch bei Auslastung so? Manche Switches etc. schalten ja mittlerweile die Leistung zurück wenn nichts übertragen wird.


----------



## SiLAnceR (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nur 100mbit im Netzwerk | keine GB Verbindung möglich*

Hmm...muss ich mir mal genau anschauen. Weiß echt nicht was das sein kann.


----------



## SiLAnceR (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nur 100mbit im Netzwerk | keine GB Verbindung möglich*

Also am Laptop bekomm ich auch nur 100mbit. Was mir aufgefallen ist...die Zeit bis der Laptop oder Hub einen Link bekommt ist außergewöhnlich lang.


----------



## Abductee (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nur 100mbit im Netzwerk | keine GB Verbindung möglich*

Ich hatte bei mir schon zwei mal ein defektes Netzwerkkabel.
Tausch mal die kurzen Patch-Kabel.

PS: Du hast aber nur Router/Switches in deinem Netzwerk und hoffentlich keinen alten Hub?


----------



## taks (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nur 100mbit im Netzwerk | keine GB Verbindung möglich*

Ich würds so machen:
Zuerst Geschwindigkeit mit Laptop am Speedport testen, dann am TPLink usw...
Und dann einfach mal hier schreiben ab welchem Punkt du keine GBit Verbindung mehr hast.


----------



## Cuddleman (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nur 100mbit im Netzwerk | keine GB Verbindung möglich*

Erstmal feststellen, welcher Speedport-Router verwendet wird, denn nicht alle haben auch tatsächlich einen GB Ausgang. (steht im Handbuch)
Wenn der Router das von Hause aus überhaupt nicht zur Verfügung stellen kann, nützt ein GB-Switch natürlich nichts da es ja auch nur mit 100Mbit gespeist wird!
Andererseits sollte auch der richtige Anschluß am Router verwendet werden, sofern ein solcher mit 1GB ausgewiesen ist.

Das Speedport Entry hat kein GB Lan.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nur 100mbit im Netzwerk | keine GB Verbindung möglich*

Das ist dann aber nur die Anbindung zum Internet. Zwischen den Anderen Geräten im Netzwerk sollte deswegen trotzdem GB-Lan laufen.


----------



## L0calHorst (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nur 100mbit im Netzwerk | keine GB Verbindung möglich*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Erstmal feststellen, welcher Speedport-Router verwendet wird, denn nicht alle haben auch tatsächlich einen GB Ausgang. (steht im Handbuch)
> Wenn der Router das von Hause aus überhaupt nicht zur Verfügung stellen kann, nützt ein GB-Switch natürlich nichts da es ja auch nur mit 100Mbit gespeist wird!
> Andererseits sollte auch der richtige Anschluß am Router verwendet werden, sofern ein solcher mit 1GB ausgewiesen ist.
> 
> Das Speedport Entry hat kein GB Lan.




Es geht hier wohl um die nicht funktionieren Gbit Verbindung zwischen dem TP Link und Netgear Switch. Der Router kann nur ADSL2, also egal ob der jetzt mit 100 Mbit oder 1Gbit angebunden ist.


----------



## SiLAnceR (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nur 100mbit im Netzwerk | keine GB Verbindung möglich*

Hallo Leute,

und vielen lieben Dank für die zahlreichen Meldungen.
Ich hab nun die Netzwerkdosen, Digitus CAT6, gegen jeweils ein Cat6 Modul von Newlec getauscht....und nun rennt es.

Was mich nur wundert. Führe ich einen Speedtest direkt am Router durch, habe ich von meinen 106mbit die am Router ankommen, 94mbit. Ich denke das ist so in Ordnung.
Messe ich nun am Ende der besprochenen Leitung, komme ich nur auf knappe 40 mbit. Kann es sein, das die TP Link Switche da ausbremsen?


----------



## SiLAnceR (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nur 100mbit im Netzwerk | keine GB Verbindung möglich*

So, jetzt hab ich nochmal gemessen. Seltsam..Download 92mbit, Upload 41mbit. Das schaut doch ganz gut aus für VDSL 100.


----------

